# Dash Lights Flickering, Battery Trouble???



## Fred Sanford (Jun 28, 2004)

Good Afternoon All,

For the last few days my '91 Pathfinders SE with 108,000 has been starting normally, but a few minutes after driving, the lights for my dash indicators (Brake, AT Tranny, Oil, and Battery) have been flickering on and off briefly.
It doens't feel like the car will stall out or shut off, but I am a bit worried about it because I don't want to get stranded anywhere.

I think it may be the battery about to go because it looks really old (it's one of the old fill w/ water kind). Battery voltage is reading a shade less than 10 Volts.
Anyone else have any sugeestions before I replace the battery? 

Could it be the alternator, I've seen guages flicker when they are about to go? Could it be a short in the ground or Wire Harness problem?

Anyone had a problem like this?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

You certainly might want to consider replacing the battery. It should test 12v or more when not under load.

Now, having said that, you're symptoms do sound like they could be the alternator. Do you have a battery/charging gauge on your instrument cluster? If so, it should read around 13 to 13.5v while the engine is running (with minimal high voltage loads - - fans and rear defrost "off" or on "low").

You're situation sounds much like what happened to mine when the alternator went bad. This poor charging would also lead to the battery reading lower voltage.

I would suggest you take the vehicle to a shop that can test the charging and electrical systems under varying load conditions (a typical battery shop can easily do this). They'll be able to tell you if your alternator and other systems are functioning.

Then (assuming you want to save some $$$), you can go home and do the work yourself.

Have fun.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Get the altnator tested, when the Brake and battery light come on together that indicates a bad altnator.


----------



## Fred Sanford (Jun 28, 2004)

*Replaced Battery, and lights are still flickering, more info!*

Good Morning All,

I replaced the battery in my '91 Pathfinder SE and I am still getting the same symptoms as before. When turning the key to the start position without cranking, the new battery reads low, like only 8-10 Volts. After starting and while under load, the battery reads around 13 Volts, but shortly thereafter 3 inutes or so, the dash indicator lights start flickering and flashing and the Voltage drops to somehwere between 6-10 Volts. Then after a minute or so under load the voltage spikes back up to 13 Volts. Usually it stays up around 13 Volts for the rest of my 35 minute commute.

I changed the battery, so does this sound like a bad alternator, or a bad cable somewhere? Also, would a bad cable cause the fluctuations that I am getting. I don't want to go out and replace the alternator just to find out that a bad cable is causing the trouble. Also, when replacing the battery, I looked at the cables and they seemed fine. Is there a usual spot on the cable that goes bad that I should check?

Thanks in advance for all of your help


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

As has been said before (by me and others), get your alternator / charging system checked. Most battery/alternator shops will do this for free. I would not go and replace the alternator without confirming it is bad - - they are too expensive.


----------

